# I thought the picture was my friend!



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Luin lehteä ja näin erään kuvan. Miten sanoa "I thought the picture was my friend, but later I found out it was someone else! They look alike!"

Luulin (Uskoin?) että tämä oli NN. Hän näyttää varmasti NN:ltä! (?)


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Luulin (Uskoin?) että tämä oli NN. Hän näyttää aivan NN:ltä! (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Luin lehteä ja näin erään kuvan. Miten sanoa "I thought the picture was my friend,


 
Pieni korjaus englantiisi, EVOO: yleensä sanotaan, "I thought the picture was *of* my friend".

Jos sanoo, "I thought the picture was my friend" ilman sanaa "of", se antaa ymmärtää, että sinulla on ystävällinen suhde itse kuvaan.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Kiitos tästä. Se näyttää siitä, että lauseella kuuluu eri merkitys, riippuvuus vain yksi sana. (depending on just one word (or lack thereof).) Ulkomaalaisille on ihan tärkeä, että saada apu ja neuvo äidinkielenopettajalta.


----------

